# Solid copper or brass P60 slug available?



## molon_labe (Feb 11, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone makes/sells a solid P60 unit like the malkoff or overreday module for creating my own 3x xpg RC-LUX p60 light?


----------



## MikeAusC (Mar 12, 2011)

Avoid brass - its thermal conductivity is worse than aluminium. Its only advantage is that it can be cheaply machined and can be soldered.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 12, 2011)

Just use 24K gold like me... My dropins be da pimpest...


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Mar 22, 2011)

But really though... I would love to find a source of good, solid, thermally conductive P60 pills/slugs.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Mar 22, 2011)

MikeAusC said:


> Avoid brass - its thermal conductivity is worse than aluminium. Its only advantage is that it can be cheaply machined and can be soldered.


 
Conductivity isn't everything. Mass is important to, something brass has in spades.


----------



## morelightnow (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm looking for the same thing to build a single led light. I would get a malkoff, but i only use one battery and its a LifePo4. Plus, I want an optic not a reflector.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know if the offer is still up, but Copper P60 pills for sale - now collecting interest for copper P60 drop-ins, too.
I think it'd be great if a machine shop were enlisted to make them; I thought those pills would be very popular.


----------



## PCC (Apr 11, 2011)

The offer is still out there, but, no one has really committed to it. Not enough, at least, for me to move forward and contact the machine shop to even discuss the possibility of farming it out to them. Moving forward, I'll be making these by hand and they will not be inexpensive as a result.


----------

